# 5 week old puppy constipated



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

One of my pups has been straining a few times today. I gave them chicken wings yesterday so they may have caused her constipation. Any ideas as to what I could feed to 'help things along'?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> One of my pups has been straining a few times today. I gave them chicken wings yesterday so they may have caused her constipation. Any ideas as to what I could feed to 'help things along'?


Chicken bones can become lodged and cause pain for the puppy if it seems distressed or in pain, vomits/retches or has a distended belly, seek veterinary attention right away. It's possible that he has an intestinal/bowel obstruction and this can be an emergency.
Always make sure puppy drinks plenty of water too.
I have never fed chicken wings to a dog so I wont suggest anything to give the puppy, someone else may come along and suggest something for you who have experienced this problem ok. But phone a vet if you are not sure, they will suggest what to give and how much to administer to the baby. xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I've always dipped the end of a cotton bud or thermometer in vaseline and inserted in to bum to act as lubricant. Its worked for me no end of times, just half a cm though. Have you tried stimulating pup with a baby wipe?


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I've fed chicken wings a million times. She's well in every other way.

I'll try the baby wipe thing first. I was wondering whether to give some tuna in sunflower oil?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

you could try something oily like that, more OIL than tuna though


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I know u know what ur doing and you have had dogs for a while, but 5 weeks old and giving them chicken wings? Is that right? They arent even allowed to leave their mum at 5 weeks old and still on very soft food if they are on solids. Just need to check cause to me it dont sound right.


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with raw feeding at 5 weeks of age if the teeth are well formed and the pup is up and about and managing like a mini-adult in a sense. On a dobermann forum I frequent, there is a woman who feeds her pups raw completely once they start weaning, the chicken necks were bigger than one pup (runt) in this picture, and chicken necks are around the size of the average grown woman's thumb.

OP, KY Jelly is also good for straining/constipation. Just trying to think what you may have on hand! (wink wink, nudge nudge!) Eh, its Britain isn't it! 

If the pup isn't able to move his bowels by morning, I would be in the vets, sooner if anything else hinky goes on. I would feed him chicken and rice (white rice is easier to digest than brown). There is a slight possibility this could be something serious, such as a prolapsed intestine.

Also, do not feed raw items alongside a kibble. Unprocessed meat and kibble digest at different rates, this can completely upset a puppy or adult dog's tummy.


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

I think it's just wonderful and so kind that people take the trouble and the time to post on these forums with their knowledge 

and to give people the benefit of their experience

Casandra etc:thumbup:


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

and Welshcrazy! 

You are just marvellous, all of you:thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Have we pooped yet?


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry, didn't notice this. Yes, she's fine now, thanks for asking. The oil did the trick.

Y'know, I know that many people don't feed kibble and raw at the same time because they are digested at different rates, but I have really never had a problem with it.


----------

